# R58 Water Tank Removal



## anton78

This may be the most noddy question of all time, but is there a knack to getting the water tank out of the R58? It's stuck at the bottom to the bit that takes the water to the boilers - should it just pull off? I don't want to yank it and break something, but it seems stuck pretty tight.

Cheers

Anton


----------



## shrink

Should just pull out


----------



## anton78

That's what I thought! So how likely am I to break something if I put some effort into it?

(Cheers for the quick reply)


----------



## funinacup

Unlikely. There's a rubber gasket at the bottom that is tight when new. Use both thumbs on the handles in the tank and push your fingers down against the sides. Apply firm pressure and it'll pop out. Might be stiff going back in too but don't worry about it.


----------



## anton78

Awesome, thanks. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## DavecUK

If you have piles, then use a bit of Vaseline on that silicon O ring on the tank...If you don't have piles, go out and buy a small pot of Vaseline (don't use silicon lube).

P.S. Don't use Vaseline on Rubber seals (or EDPM), it's only good for Silicon (or piles). I only know about the piles, cos my Dad had them (when he was alive) and used loads of Vaseline...I of course never touched it and bought my own.


----------



## anton78

DavecUK said:


> If you have piles, then use a bit of Vaseline on that silicon O ring on the tank...If you don't have piles, go out and buy a small pot of Vaseline (don't use silicon lube).
> 
> P.S. Don't use Vaseline on Rubber seals (or EDPM), it's only good for Silicon (or piles). I only know about the piles, cos my Dad had them (when he was alive) and used loads of Vaseline...I of course never touched it and bought my own.


Awesome advice. However I just went for the brute force approach, and it worked fine! Thanks everyone


----------



## shrink

anton78 said:


> Awesome advice. However I just went for the brute force approach, and it worked fine! Thanks everyone


never take the brute force approach with piles


----------



## DavecUK

anton78 said:


> Awesome advice. However I just went for the brute force approach, and it worked fine! Thanks everyone


I of course meant put the Vaseline on the O ring AFTER you got the tank off...definitely do this, as if you ever get piles....you have Vaseline immediately available.



shrink said:


> never take the brute force approach with piles


Yes, I would think your right....just let them grow and then reach round with scissors and snip of a bunch when they get uncomfortable.


----------



## jeebsy

Where's @spazbarista ....he'd be loving this chat about lubing rings


----------



## johnealey

Just spat my Spaghetti out! Gotta love auto correct ( above almost as funny as advice to "sh*t on the shower screen" a couple of days back)

Thanks for the giggle, needed it today.

John


----------



## hotmetal

That "crap on the shower screen"/"I don't advise it" had me holding my ribs in agony. Brute force (or Dave's medical advice) would likely have one holding one's ring in agony. That's why they call them "oh rings" I suppose!

I'll keep my jar of Vaseline out of harm's way and only use it for battery terminals, until such time as I have an R58 with a tight Ring!


----------



## johnealey

"Vaseline", "battery terminals" and "tight ring" all in one sentence; the gift that keeps on giving.... oh my ribs









John


----------



## anton78

funinacup said:


> Might be stiff going back in too but don't worry about it.


I thought "I'm new here, I'll leave the smut for now." Looks like the conversation moved along fine without my help...


----------

